# Upgrade 8.2-stable -> 9.0-stable



## disi (Jul 17, 2012)

Last night one of the system daemons hung up (nfsd) and so I decided to upgrade since I need to reboot anyway.

Following 8.2-stable so far with the latest upgrade ~5 months ago (last reboot), I thought it should be enough to just alter my supfile to _tag=RELENG_9_ and upgrade world+kernel?

I build the world yesterday without any problems, but haven't installed or rebooted yet. It started with building LLVM etc. using x86_64-unknown-freebsd9.0 as CHOST, so this looks promising?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2012)

Clang will get build but it's not used. Not yet. It'll make buildworld take about an hour longer to finish though. 

Also keep in mind the changes to the ATA framework, your drives are most like going to change device names (from adX to adaX).


----------



## disi (Jul 17, 2012)

boa, had a snapshot of root  accidentally emptied my /etc/group 
me <3 zfs

//edit: I meant *make installworld* is running... 

//edit: you guys are awesome:

```
FreeBSD disi-disk 9.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-PRERELEASE #0: Tue Jul 17 17:24:16 BST 2012     root@disi-disk:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CUSTOM64_9  amd64
```


----------

